# Movistar - stay clear



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

I took out a fibre optic connection with Movistar which cost 56 euros per month including tax.

At the time i made it clear i didn't want the TV option as well but was told it came free with my package.

I have now been charged 86 euros for a month. when i posted this on their forum they told me that contract was 56 per month plus tax which is incorrect and have charged me for the TV.

I have now spent 1 hour 20 minutes on the phone to them on hold and i think they have no interest in picking up my call.

warning, stay clear of these jokers.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Compared to other carriers like Verizon, I have been thrilled with my Movistar products and the service I've received. I'm sorry you feel as if you were cheated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a government ombudsman for all the telecomms companies where you can file a complaint. I think the link is somewhere in the Useful Info thread. We did that once (Telefonica/Movistar again!) and got a refund.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Alcalaina, Ill have a look into that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've actually never had any real problems with them in 11 years - are you sure that's not a connection fee on the first bill?


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

No, I have checked the bill online and they are charging for the TV service and putting IVA on top of the total price they quoted me.

the guy on the forum from movistar confirmed this.

the price is still being advertised on their site!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We started out with telefonica as movistar then was six years ago. We left for one of those 'cheaper' providers. After a month we moved back to movistar.
I've just cancelled my Telitec mobile account to change to movistar fusion. Three people I know have left movistar for 'cheaper' providers. Each of them regretted the move and switched back.


----------



## Granma (Sep 13, 2014)

I have no complaints about them either. In 2009 they fixed my phone on Christmas day :cheer2: When I have had a problem they fix it within days. I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mlka said:


> No, I have checked the bill online and they are charging for the TV service and putting IVA on top of the total price they quoted me.
> 
> the guy on the forum from movistar confirmed this.
> 
> the price is still being advertised on their site!



I'll be checking my bill carefully then. We just signed up for my son to have Movistar ADSL via fibre optic. 

Our deal was 38.72€ for 10meg (IVA incl)


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Movistar replaced a faulty router the same day for us, and have always provided a very good telephone service. Can't complain at all.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm with Movistar. It costs what they said it would and it works 100% of the time at he speeds they advertise.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mlka said:


> I took out a fibre optic connection with Movistar which cost 56 euros per month including tax.
> 
> At the time i made it clear i didn't want the TV option as well but was told it came free with my package.
> 
> ...



Two points to note;

Have you taken a look at the package prices on their web page (just to check)
You can view your bill online to see exactly what you're being charged for.

Please note that the charge for the fixed line is obligatory and costs an EXTRA 17.40€


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a fixed line and ADSL with Movistar. I had a brief flirtation with Orange a few years back, but what they promised never materialised and I was without a phone line for over two months! I am happy back with Movistar and cannot fault their service. If need be, there are always operators to talk to (even in English, if required) and I've always found them prompt, courteous and fast to correct any faults. 

Fibre optic cables are getting close to my home now and I've checked the prices on the Movistar site. As I have phone and net now, I know that the cost of the phone line will come on top of the quoted figures, which are shown here:

https://www.movistar.es/particulares/internet/adsl-fibra-optica/fibra-optica/

At present I pay around €25 for 10Mb and €15 for the phone, plus iva, around €50 a month. It looks like I won't have to pay much more than that to upgrade.

If you've been charged more than quoted, there is a fault somewhere that needs fixing!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> At present I pay around €25 for 10Mb and €15 for the phone, plus iva, around €50 a month. It looks like I won't have to pay much more than that to upgrade.



The price on their site is what we are paying.

21.32€ for 10meg plus 17.40€ for the line = 38.72€ per month for 10meg unlimited all inclusive of IVA

So your _upgrade _should cost you less.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> The price on their site is what we are paying.
> 
> 21.32€ for 10meg plus 17.40€ for the line = 38.72€ per month for 10meg unlimited all inclusive of IVA
> 
> So your _upgrade _should cost you less.


I was assuming the €36.18, iva incl., on their site, was for fibra only and the phone would be on top. If not, I'd be delighted!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> I was assuming the €36.18, iva incl., on their site, was for fibra only and the phone would be on top. If not, I'd be delighted!


Yes but your changing what you want. The price of 36.18€ is for 100meg whereas you only have 10meg now.

So, for slightly more money, you will get a speed increase from 10 to 100meg.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

I appreciate a lot of people have had good experiences with Movistar, that's good.

The only thing I would say is be very careful of the actual contract they put you on. I always stated that I only wanted 100MB FO. I did not want a mobile or TV. But for some reason they decided to put me on the fusion package, which includes everything. Funny though as they never gave me a SIM card.

I have logged a claim and hopefully will get somewhere with it. I spoke with someone on their forum who had the same problem and he had to eventually take the issue to Ministry of Industry ( Oficina de Atención al Usuario de Telecomunicaciones - Oficina de Atención al Usuario de Telecomunicaciones).


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Also, I would be interested to know if anybody is on their 100MB Fibre optic plan only ( No TV or mobile) and how much in total per month they pay?

Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mlka said:


> Also, I would be interested to know if anybody is on their 100MB Fibre optic plan only ( No TV or mobile) and how much in total per month they pay?
> 
> Thanks.


... the price *should *be 53.58€ (IVA included)


----------

